# Suspected endometriosis... Laparoscopy



## Emiloo

Hi there ladies :flower:

Today I went to an endometriosis consultant as I suspect I have it after getting pain during DTD. After getting these pains for about 2 years, I decided to stop ignoring it and go get it checked out as it wasnt going away. The doctor referred me to the specialist, who said today, that we'll skip an ultasound and go straight to having a laparoscopy.... Im a bit scared! This is my first operation (other than getting a tooth pulled out under anaesthetic! I have been put on the waiting list which should take 2-3 months and have been told I should be off work for 4 weeks as I have a physical job (I am a nanny) 

I am just looking for some advice, reassurance and be told what to expect really... 

Once its been removed (if I do indeed have endo) would it affect TTC? That is what Im most worried about! Luckily they only think its mild as I only have pain during sex- OH doesnt think hes very lucky though, poor guy. We havent got the best sex life at the moment! :nope:


----------



## dvc2012

Hi :flower:

I was also told that I may have mild endometriosis after seeing my specialist for pelvic pain that would not go away. I had a laparoscopy done back in March and it is not that bad! I have three little incision scars, that's it. When I woke up, my throat was sore and my stitches were sore, but I was able to walk around and go out to eat. I took a day to rest completely while my SO took care of our 7 month old. The next day, I was able to resume taking care of him although it hurt when he kicked my incisions :haha: The healing process was not bad. In a few days, I felt fine. The stitches dissolved on their own.

I was told that I have very mild endometriosis. I also have Polycystic Ovary Syndrome. I conceived my first LO with no trouble. I think everyone is different. You may or may not have trouble conceiving. It also depends on how severe everything is. My mom has severe endometriosis and she couldn't conceive. I was adopted. I'm terrified of secondary infertility, but I guess I will deal with it, if it happens, when the time comes.


----------



## lucy_smith

I had a laparoscopy just over a month ago and have been told I have mild endo. Many people who have endo have no problem with having a baby! The surgery is fine! I'd never had anything done to me until I had the laparoscopy, I came away with 2 incisions . One in my belly button and one on my kicker line, they are so small. I found the surgery recovery very easy. I had my surgery at 9 woke up properly at about 11 and wasn't in any pain at all! I was just sleepy from the anesthetic. And was more than ready to go home by 1 

Good luck with the laparoscopy and if u have any questions you can always ask!


----------



## Emiloo

Thank you for your replies, you have put my mind at ease!! I thought 4 weeks off of work sounded like too much, am hoping that I'll be able to go back earlier as I need the money! 

As long as it doesn't cause any trouble with TTC then Im happy.. you have both reassured me!! Im pretty sure its only mild as I only get pain during sex.. not at any other time!


----------



## pushmug7

hey there, hope you get well soon after the surgery.... im wondering what is the pain like from endo , can anyone tell me what kind of pain you have from endo...sometimes it hurts when me and dh have sex but only hurts when he hits my cervix (goes in too deep ) sorry TMI. could this pain be endo????


----------



## lucy_smith

I don't get pain during sex.... but now u mention it i do if he goes in too deep sometimes. I hqve pain when I'm on my period, its like a constant cramping the runs from the middle of my thigh up to my belly button.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Endo lady here too. 

Iv had 2 laps, recovery is quicker than u think, I only needed 2 weeks off work and I worked on a ward so very heavy. 

U should be more likely to get pregnant after a lap. 

The only thing that has helped my endo is zoladex which iv had for 6 months now, nothing else has ever touched the pain which I got every 2 months and rendered me useless for the duration.

Good luck and don't be scared its really not that bad

If u need to chat one on one feel free to message me


----------



## Emiloo

Thanks itsnowmyturn, I thought 2 weeks would be sufficient so am hoping I'll be able to go back earlier. 

I read somewhere that it's easier to get pregnant the year after having a laparoscopy but then after that, it starts getting harder as the end starts coming back. I told OH and he just said "It'll just have to be harder then"

pushmug7- I get pelvic pain during sex, but not everytime we have sex. Its definitely more when he goes deep. But I dont even know if its actually endo yet.


I got a call this morning from the hospital this morning saying they can fit me in for an ultrasound tomorrow morning. They accidently put me on the waiting list for an ultrasound AND a laparoscopy! So, I'm gonna go for it as you never know they may find that its something else, so we'll see....


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Ultrasounds don't show endo at all they tend to use it to rule out other stuff. 

Can I ask do u only get pain on deep penetration and no other time? If that's the case its usually quite normal I think. I get painful periods (extreme pain) when I had then, when I went on pills that stopped them I would get pain like clockwork every 3 months and it progressed in length then changed to every 2 months but like I said the pain rendered me useless, I wud be stood at work the pain would come on and I would be doubled over for how ever long it lasted and usually ended up in tears and feeling very ill like no other ill feeling iv ever had, also during this time if we fooled around orgasm would bring the pain on and also needing a wee in the night would bring the pain in and wake me up. It was ruling my life and when the month of the flare up came I would literally dread the whole month. 
I by no means want to belittle your pain because I no its a horrid condition that can be debilitating for women, I just want to reassure u more than anything. One thing to also note is a very small amount of endo can cause masses of pain yet people who has very extreme endo don't always no and it gets found by accident or affects something else ie bowel. So never let any Dr make u feel that just a small bit of endo isn't enough to warrant ur pain (i had this and I wanted to punch them)
I wish u the best of luck with it


----------



## Emiloo

I got horrible period pains before I went on the pill... at points it did take my breath away. I remember walking to work one day and the pain came on so strong that I had to hold onto a wall! 
As for during sex, I get deep stabbing pelvic pains, I dont think it is always when he is going very deep. We usually have to stop half way because the pain is too much! I dont get this everytime we have sex luckily- but alot of the time I do!

My mum also has endo, but I dont know if that makes it more likely for me or not..


----------



## Emiloo

(The Dr does suspect its only mild endo and if it is, he will laser it out there and then during the laparoscopy)


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Ah I thought u were initially saying u only got that one pain. Yeah I do believe that having a female relative with endo does make u more likely. 

I don't no how ur Dr can say he suspects mild endo, he has no way of knowing. Also did he say he's doing diathermy or excision of it? Excision is supposed to be better (neither worked for me unfortunately) I think they both have good and bad points but its worth asking why he's chosen the one he has


----------



## Emiloo

Sorry, I think sometimes I expect people to read my mind lol! 

I don't think he told me whether he was doing a diathermy or excision... however at points he was a little hard to understand!


----------



## Emiloo

The ultrasound and internal scan showed up nothing so still gotta wait for the laparoscopy! At least now I know for sure it isn't a cyst or something.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Don't be upset about the scan they hardly ever find any endo in it


----------



## shudknow

Hi Emiloo...I am kind of in a similar boat like yours except that I would not really rate having sex to be painful. It is more like uncomfortable right now and not necessary a pain which stops me from having sex. However, my periods have seemed to be very painful. This last cycle I had to use heating pads on my pelvis apart from taking pain killers. I couldnt get out of bed and to be honest, the pains were not letting me be myself. I was always disappointed, angry and focused on the pain to go away - it is like the pain is in total control of my mood. The pain has seem to gotten worse with time because I dont recall having such painful periods. Also, I noticed that the pelvic pain comes on random days during the month as well but it is tolerable and not debilitating. I have also seemd to notice that my period has become lighter meaning first 2 days are heavy with lot of pain, then I spot for 4-5 more days...it is weird! My gyn suspects endometriosis as well and I am planning to get the diagnostic laprascopy done too but not sure when...

Sorry I didnt mean to hijack your thread. I felt since we had similar problems, it was pointless to start a fresh thread on this. Hope that is alright with you :thumbup:

Please keep us posted on what your doc says and what your laparoscopy turns out to be.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Shudknow you sound very similar to part of mine. With periods I got week long ones and its really heavy to start with and I wud get pain that day a few hours before it came (i wud wake up and no I was going to have period that day) 

Another thing thats debated whether its linked or not but I'm convinced it is is I had stomach problems as a child, in and out of hospital, test after test only for nothing to be found, I believe this to he the cells that would later turn into the endo cells maturing like they wud if they were inside the uterus, one of The theories of endo is that the cells that later become the endometrium accidentally implant elsewhere while ur developing in ur like womb and these act like they believe they should. For me this fits my problem perfect and explains why no surgery has worked and why I believe I have adenomyosis as well, which happens the same way. There are other theories too and all are correct (not just one) but each one can help to figure out the best form of treatment (not that the doctors take this to be the case)


----------



## shudknow

itsnowmyturn said:


> Shudknow you sound very similar to part of mine. With periods I got week long ones and its really heavy to start with and I wud get pain that day a few hours before it came (i wud wake up and no I was going to have period that day)

itsnowmyturn, that felt like me talking. That happens to me as well and then the pain worsens as my period starts. Sometimes I notice that my pain begins couple of hours before AF starts and it starts getting worse. What I hate about the pain is that it just alters my mood. I am so quiet during the first 2 days of AF and then from day 3, I am a happy person again. There is a day and night difference in my moods during my AF. However I have never heard of AF pattern changing and possibly becoming lighter with endometriosis. I have only heard of heavy flows but not lighter. I wouldnt necessarily say lighter AF for me, it is just that it is different than what I am used to. This is all so confusing :wacko: No matter how muchI try researching on the internet, tehre are so many mixed opinions or articles about this. I figured it is best to hear about this from people..


----------



## alanajade27

Hi. Im going through this right now. Had a laparoscopy laat year to confirm endo
It was burnt off but undortunately im still extremely sick. I am waitinf for surgery to get it all cut out now. My pain is when im ovulating and at the start of my period. Immense pain and a lot of vomitinf


----------



## itsnowmyturn

My pain makes me feel very sick and I end up in the bathroom trying to figure out whether I need my bowels open or to vomit but iv never actually vomited (prob cos I focus on that I don't want to be sick) 

After burning mine off my pain came right on time and 6 months later thy did excision and found it in the same places (another thing that goes with my theory of how mine originated). I don't really mind heavy periods I just don't like the pain lol.


----------



## pushmug7

hey there again , i wanted to ask ..since u have experience .. like i said before i get pains during deep penetration (tmi) but i dont have any pains with periods , just normal cramps first day and then its just the normal urghh feeling . i haad a c section 4 years ago maybe thats causing the pain during sex??? i never had them before c section or maybe i got endo due to c section , i read somewhere it can cause endo.. sorry just a little worried.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

C section can cause endo because as thy they are pulling ur baby out some of the cells can transplant outside the uterus so its def a possibility. Pain doesn't have to be linked to periods, I don't have periods due to my pill and I still get a lot of pain, also I wud get pain at the start of my period then after that I wud get a few cramps but nothing excessive. Deep penetration can hurt regardless of whether u have endo or not but women with endo can get pain worse than others and it doesn't have to be deep. When I first suspected endo I used an endo forum which helped me loads they were very helpful and made me realise that it isn't only different from person to person but it can also be different within one person, mine has changed overtime.


----------



## pushmug7

thanx for the quick reply , im waiting to try so im getting paranoid , have DH on everything he can possibly swallow.:shrug:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Bless u, it does make me nervous that I have endo and it might affect my fertility but I try not to think about it, in this case I think ignorance is bliss, if u work urself up about it the stress itself could cause u problems so its better to take a relaxed approach to it, I'm giving myself 6 months of trying before I even go to the Dr to say I think I wud like a lap and then another 6 months after that before even considering that one of us might be infertile or have subfertility. In reality women without endo could be trying for 12 months and fall pregnant, my sil took a year to get pregnant with this one but her second was conceived only 4 months after first was born and they weren't trying. 

I am taking vitamins and trying to get my body in the best shape possible without it consuming my day so I occasionally do exercise (but shud do more really) and think before I eat (shud prob think longer tho) 

Just relax, the way I look at it is if I am fertile stress will hamper it, if I'm not fertile or low fertility stress won't help it, either way stress won't help xx


----------



## shudknow

Emiloo,

do you have any updates on your laproscopy?


----------



## Emiloo

Hello! No news... They said it will take 2/3 months to get a date for the laparoscopy :/ i hate waiting!


----------



## shudknow

Thanks for the update Emiloo!

I am waiting to see my gyn too. I have about 2 weeks of wait.

In the meantime, I was wondering if any of you ladies had urinary urgency with endometriosis. I have been having this sudden urge to go and pee and it feels like if I dont do it in time, I might have an accident. I never got to the point where I leak or anything but it could be embarassing sometimes. I almost start dancing holding myself down there so that I dont pee accidentally. 

Does this happen to anyone here?


----------



## pushmug7

im so sorry your going through the whole waiting thing , i hate that too.:wacko:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I used to think my endo was linked to bladder because needing a wee or emptying my bladder wud bring the pain on during a flare up. I also get urgency and many occasions had to run to the toilet, its like I don't need to go on minute then the next I have to like someone flicks a switch. I also don't empty my bladder properly so after iv been I feel I need to go again but after a few minutes that goes away.


----------



## Janers

I have endometriosis! I had a lap in November 2011, exactly one year before my DD was born!

The surgery was a breeze, I may be a crazy lady, but I went into work the next day for a couple hours, and then a 6 hour road trip to visit my sister (with my mom) two days after! I did take it super easy, I work in an office and just had to pop in and finish up a couple things, and my Mum drove us too our destination, so I just relaxed and slept for the whole trip.

I did conceive a few months post surgery! I was so excited, I remember the day I got my BFP, and it still makes me smile 

Before I had surgery I had no idea I had Endo, but I had very painful periods, I had pain during sex, and even when using a tampon! I thought it was all normal... I come from a family that is VERY private and I never really got much of a "talk" so I had no idea what was normal and what wasn't! I'm embarressed to admit that now, and I really wish I brought it up to a Dr years earlier.

Anyway, best of luck to you!!


----------



## Emiloo

It's amazing you would ask that Shudknow.... as I had a slight accident in the middle of the night! :( This is the 3rd time in the year that this has happened. I may have to ring my consultant and ask. 

On another note... I have got my date for my laparoscopy already!! It's on 30th October!! I can't believe how quickly they've got me in! Will have to stop my pill in a couple of days ready for the op. Not looking forward to withdrawal symptoms!


----------



## Emiloo

I wish OH would allow us to TTC earlier, sooner after the op. I'm scared that by the time we start trying, endo will be back and it will be harder to concieve. I voiced my concerns and he said "It'll just have to be harder then" :(


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Great for the lap date and sucks about ur oh. But bare in mind its not always harder some people get years of relief from endo after surgery so u may well be one of those xx


----------



## Emiloo

Thanks, I am a bit of a worrier!! Always thinking of the worst case scenarios!


----------



## shudknow

Emiloo, In a way I am glad that they were able to get you in so early..Oct 30th is not far away at all. I hope it all turns out ok.

Regarding your OH, I am sure it must be hard on you but I think it shows that he is not "ready" for TTC right now..it sucks but you will just have to wait for him to turn around on his own.

Good luck with everything :thumbup:


----------



## Emiloo

Yeah, it's just hard waiting for him... we've been together for over 4 years now. He's a practical man and wont feel ready until we're settled into our house. He does make sense though. He thinks with his head, I think with my heart!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

My oh was like that, he didn't want us to try until we move because we don't live in a fantastic area but I think after I spoke whole heartedly to him about it and he really saw what it meant to me he changed his mind. But he didn't change it until after I started zoladex so he knew he had 6 months to get used to it. Have u set a future TTC date at all?? Xx


----------



## Emiloo

Yeah, he just doesnt want to make his life any harder than it already is, and I also dont want to have a baby while were still living at our parents houses- I just get irrational sometimes! I suggested january 2015 so that gives us 6 months ish before TTC in our new house and and a babyless year and a half to do up the house. He said "that sounds about right, Ill nearly be 26 by the time we TTC" so were getting there!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Aw Jan 15 isn't so bad. And if ur having ur lap almost November that's only a couple of months so ur in that time frame of it being more likely. 

Men don't like change lol. I reasoned with my oh that he would get more sex while TTC and when I'm pregnant I wouldn't steal his beer LOL it worked xx


----------



## Emiloo

Well, I had my laparoscopy yesterday! It took me ages to wake from the op properly and to come back to the ward. The doctor said he wanted me to stay overnight as I had alot of endo under my uterus and going up my tube to my kidney. If it was left any longer, it would have blocked it off! 

Im home now and rather achey and tired... Im just so glad that its been sorted!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

So sorry they found endo. Glad they dealt with it though. Wishin u a quick recovery x


----------



## MissN8

hi emiloo, glad u r home and they took care of you. now take it easy for few weeks :) it took me ages to come around too lol take care and the hardest part is over


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I just kept going back to sleep lol


----------



## Emiloo

Thanks guys, recovering well. Going back on the cerazette has brought on a period so I have to deal with period pains and recovery pains argh!!! Waiting for a hospital appointment to discuss the next step... not sure what will happen there!!! It just sucks that I've got this for life. :/


----------



## cnsweeney

I jut had a lap today n they discovered minor endo and removed a cyst and repositioned my ovary as it was tucked behind my uterus . I am recovering normally I think but did any of you ladies have unbearable gas pains in your shoulders/chest/upper back? omg I can't stand it and here it is almost 4am and I
can't sleep because of the pain :( if so.. what were your remedies or solutions?!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I had the gas pains, I used peppermint tea but I ended up with fibromyalgia so not really sure when it stopped


----------



## cnsweeney

well today the gas pains have ceased .. now my problem is a sore throat from that tube they shove down it and chest/back pains. muscles are sore all over. feel like I got hit by a truck! I tell u what though.. I'd rather feel this than those gas pains any day! lol. but yeah my neck hurts pretty bad also. its also like a cold type feeling.. like my chest feels congested, i wanna cough but cant because it hurts:( and when i take deep breaths it hurt.. similar to bronchitis. it's really like I got beat up lol. I can finally shower tmw and remove the dressings! yay!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

They removed my dressings in the hospital. It is horrible recovering but stick wih it will be a distant memory soon x


----------

